# WTB or Trade for 100mm giant stem



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

have the stock 120 that came on my tcr, unused, took it right off, looking for a smaller stem though... anyone want to trade or sell.. i picked up a 100 mm rithey +- 5 and it fits perfect, would like to get the giant stem though...

thnx.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 120mm carbon fiber one from my TCR1 sitting here... I switched to a Ritchey WCS OS... Good luck finding someone to swap! If anything, people will be going shorter, not longer...

The other day I was in my LBS and they had a carbon fiber Giant stem, just like mine, in the display case for $150! I guess they took the stem and FSA crank off of a TCR1 at the request of a customer... The crank was marked $350 I think...


----------



## A02 (Dec 20, 2004)

I got a TCR (Aluxx) built-up from the frame for a gift a month ago, so some parts - including a cheaper Gaint alloy stem - needed to be swapped. My LBS wanted $59.99 for the stock TCR carbon-fiber/alloy stem. I ended up going with a Ritchey Pro anyways.


----------

